# Birds in scioto county?



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where to look for birds to hunt in Scioto County? It's one of the few counties I can hunt quail in yet I don't know where to go. Any quail or grouse??


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I've moved a few birds there, find the cover, you'll find the birds


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

don't know bout quail, but i hunt grouse there. The park is a good place to go. Just go into the park and look for a logging rd and walk it till you find an old clear cut. Espically in Scioto, i find grouse when i find the green briars. The birds love those blue berries on the green briars. The key is that that you find areas where the briars are next to clear cuts. the briars patches that are in the middle of the mature growth are usually worthless. If this doesn't help you enough pm me and i can give you some more defined locations of exact clearcuts that usually contain birds. Wheter or not you can hit em is another story.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

littleking said:


> I've moved a few birds there, find the cover, you'll find the birds


grouse or quail???


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

longhaulpointer said:


> grouse or quail???


strictly grouse, sorry


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Well it sounds promising so I think I may go out once the rest of the small game seasons come in just in case I bust a rabbit or quail. Thanks for the heads up


----------

